# Omega Seamaster Chronostop



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I won this Omega Seamster Chronostop 145.008 on E-Bay over the weekend and it duly arrived today.

It's a nice size at around 41/42 mm and came with it's original 1162.549 bracelet (at around 7.5" a bit too short for me), the cal.865 manual wind movement looks clean, dial is in reasonably good condition although there is a bit of muck on the inside of the crystal.

I am tempted to send it to Bienne after Christmas


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice Jon. Looks good on the strap too.

As for Bienne, you won't hear a bad word from me about the service, but I'd be tempted to wear it for a while as it is to see how you feel about it. It looks to be in pretty good condition to me

Nice catch

Rich


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice catch!

Looks like a good honest example. A lot of these watches have had very hard lives, yours looks very wearable still.

Should you choose to 'Bienne' it you won't regret it I'm sure. If you are anything like me you will want to keep it for good.

Cheers, Russ


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice, I do like those









I personally wouldn't Bienne it yet, unless the movement needs work or there is a problem with the bezel.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks very nice indeed Jon, is this one of the bargains you were talking about?

I love those hands - they look the same as the ones on my Argonaut, but I need to find a replacement seconds hand...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice addition John









Also agree with Howard about Bienne, don't think it needs it yet


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice one Jot, I like chronostops but they are usually a bit small. Thats one of the bigger ones, certainly the one I'd go for.

I must agree with the lads and say that it looks great as it is, saying that if you Bienne'd it it would be fabulous.

Andy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks gents, I wouldn't say it was a bargain but I did get it at a very good price, Chronostops of this size often seem to go for silly money. there is one for sale on E-Bay now for >Â£1000









They key for me will be sorting out a bracelet, the original 1162 bracelet is now obsolete, you can't even get links, the later replacement 1170 bracelet and 625 endpieces are also no longer produced although I have managed to find a pair of 625 endpieces. The task now will be to find a bracelet that fits into the 625 endpieces, the existing 549 endpieces only work with the 1162 unless I enlarged the hole to accept a larger link, which I dont really want to do.







confused? I am









It doesnt look bad and is running OK, there is quite a bit of crud on the inside of the crystal (you can see it in the picture) most of which seems to be small fragments of lume. If I can sort out the bracelet it will probably go to Bienne .... some of the pictures I have seen on here of their work have got me dreaming


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool one JoT. Really cool. I do like my chronostop, but the SM300 is still my fave.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

go on russ kick him whilst he's down









nice JoT, the bracelet would fit me


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bloody hell didn't realise there were so many on here









PG at least I have got the endpieces







the existing bracelet is OK just to short for me







it would fit a normal wrist !

There's always the option that Hari has used, those bracelets and links are still available


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Glycine as well.

John won the lottery?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I love those chronostops JOT I gave up looking when I was after a big omega and bought a coaxial seamaster instead (also 41+ mm)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb John! Love it... Ive got the non diver model in this size... with a brand new case etc. Im still waiting for a dial from Omega... grr.... Its only been a year. One truned up... it was dented.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cheers Jon; it's a great design, pity omega don't make watches like this any more!

Russ can you tell me what the width of the first centre link of the bracelet is?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice John,

I haven't thought of one of those before. My most recent vintage Omega purchase was a Seamster 120. Looks great on an Omega mesh.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

John, Ok, Im too inebrieated from the xmas parties to look this up or use all my brain cells... but, Isnt the 1162 brace the Flightmaster one? If so its still avail from Omega... the new one is lighter than the old (same with all Omegas repro 'oysters') but you can defo still get those... 22mm ends and would work. But.... it will look even better on mesh... you will need an extender tho... 

This is my new case on NOS mesh...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jon they changed the design of the links of the 1162 at some point and I have got the older one, you can still get a more recent n 1162 but only with the 172 straight endpieces. The Chronostop changed from using an 1162.549 to using a 1170.625 not sure when though. I like the idea of a mesh







I would need two extensions though


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> Jon they changed the design of the links of the 1162 at some point and I have got the older one, you can still get a more recent n 1162 but only with the 172 straight endpieces. The Chronostop changed from using an 1162.549 to using a 1170.625 not sure when though. I like the idea of a mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh ok... imho mesh fixes this issue


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Here's mine










Now on JoT's black Banda Alligator


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

We are up to 4 now







any more?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here it is on a 20mm Omega mesh, gives you some idea, seems to work Ok







Now do I want to spend A$600 on a 22mm mesh and extensions


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jon will do you a good deal on a 22mm


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Jon will do you a good deal on a 22mm


I believe, he's sold out now.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JoT said:


> Cheers Jon; it's a great design, pity omega don't make watches like this any more!
> 
> Russ can you tell me what the width of the first centre link of the bracelet is?


First centre link of my 1170 is 9mm. hope this helps.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> Now do I want to spend A$600 on a 22mm mesh and extensions


Could always sell the Lagunare


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Russ said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Jon; it's a great design, pity omega don't make watches like this any more!
> ...


Thanks Russ









I found this Omega bracelet ref: 1181215 at ofrei.com

The first link is 9.32mm wide, I wonder if this would work with the 625 endpieces which I now know accept a ~9mm link??


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

You can file the end pieces down to make it fit, should work well. You'd just need to check the width of the opening in the ends.

How's your filing? Happy to help out if you need it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

strange_too said:


> You can file the end pieces down to make it fit, should work well. You'd just need to check the width of the opening in the ends.
> 
> How's your filing? Happy to help out if you need it.


I have ordered a pair of 625 endpieces which should be the same as the one's on Russ's watch, when they get here I will check the width of the hole









Filing?

I am a dab hand with one of these







a Joy 15RU coal cutter or at least I was 30 years ago, it was the only picture I could find ..... they are just about obsolete now! I must be getting old.

I might give you a call


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

The reason asked, is fitting like that takes time so you get it spot on. It might not seem much to take off, but get it wrong and it looks terrible. Get it right and won't know it's been done. 

Not exactly a precision instrument but very effective at what it was used for. How long did you spend down the pit?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

strange_too said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Jon will do you a good deal on a 22mm
> ...


yes I am sold out of 22mm, just one NOS 24mm left now. The LM7 seems to have upped demand for the 24mm, which in turn got people wanting more of the 20 and 22. I wish Id got more really... but I had all the bloke had in his safe! LOL.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Must have been an interesting safe..........


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorted the bracelet problem out for the time being









I found one of those spring loaded bracelet extender thingies in the bottom of my strap box (Roy sells 16m and 18mm sizes)


----------

